# Hello im new here



## emsylou (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello evryone as im new heres a bit of info about me.
I am 20 years old my hubby is 27 we have two beautifull girls, and have been ttc for two years now and havnt had any luck. We got our results yesterday from bloods and sperm test and were told that i didnt release an egg, but i ovulated am a bit confused about that though as i thought they were both the same thing, and my hubby has got a vry low sperm count, we were told that the only way that we could realy concieve is if we go down the ivf route, we wont get funding for this as we have two children already, so we are gutted as we cant realy afford to get ivf yet.
thanks for reading, sorry if i babbled on.
lulu


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi hun.. so sorry to hear your news...    im not fully up to speed with it all but i didnt want to read and run... why dont you join us on the secondary thread under the daily messages section. the girls on there are amazing and someone is bound to know the answer to your question! ive blown you some bubbles to get  you started.


amanda xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi lulu


first of all welcome and have a   

i also have 2 gorg wee girls how old are yours mines are 5 and 4 and are a handful  
are your girls both of yours or are they with a previous partner

im currently on clomid to help me ovulate as for some reason i had stopped

what have the dr decided to do with you both are they doing anything or are they not willing to do anything except ivf

were kinda in the same boat as if the clomid doesnt work were only let with ivf and theres no way on this earth we could afford it so its something im dreading being told

anyway sorry ive babbled i hope you come on to our wee everyday thread feel free to pm if you want to chat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

